# BioBubble Terra



## katielynmoser (Aug 1, 2016)

I am new at this and would like to get some feedback from those more experienced. I have been looking at terrariums for an orchid mantis. Has anyone ever used a BioBubble? What did you like or dislike? I like that they make 12" risers that you can add on so I could expand if needed/wanted. They also make a divider so that I could have two terrariums (one on top of the other). Any advise is much appreciated. http://www.biobubblepets.com/terra/index.php

-Katie

View attachment 8015


----------



## Precious (Sep 18, 2016)

This is a stunning idea Katie!!  Did you invest in one?  Post a pic!!  What species are you planning to use it for??  I myself use simple, modified plastic containers and only keep an aquarium for breeding.  I use all faux fauna, I hate dirt!! lol.  I do want to keep a colony of paradoxa though, and I think it would be fun to use a vivarium approach when you have a community of mantids.  I love this idea!  Looked them up on Amazon and the options are limitless.  Very cool.  If you use this enclosure, please post!!


----------



## ashleenicole (Sep 18, 2016)

They look beautiful! This is probably an ignorant question, but where is the ventilation on these particular enclosures though? They don't appear to have a lot, I would worry about mold growing.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Sep 18, 2016)

Ventilation is always a concern, particularly with species that should be kept in tropical conditions.

I find the best method for these type of species is to get some holes lower on the walls of the enclosure, near the substrate, to allow upward airflow. This really decreases chances of mold buildup. When the only chance for air exchange is at the top, the air stagnates at the bottom.


----------



## sschind (Sep 20, 2016)

nice looking but expensive unless the price has come down a lot since they were introduced.  My cost on them wholesale was around 70 bucks but that was 10 years ago.  I told the sales rep to give me one and let me play around with it but he wouldn't so I passed on the "deal"  It looks like they have made some modifications and it might work for mantids but they were originally marketing them for fish, reptiles and small animals and they were far to small for all but the smallest of species.  if you are looking for a showcase cage for one animal they might work nicely.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 20, 2016)

They look pretty but are overpriced for what they are and generally make for inferior enclosures for actual living animals. Mantises love to hang from the ceiling/walls and with a slick dome top that won't be possible unless you either cover the inside of the dome with something textured, which would ruin the aesthetic or stretch something straight across where the dome attaches, effectively loosing a bunch of space. Mantises are one of the few creatures you can get away using one of these cages with, but for less money you can get a far larger cage that will provide your mantises with a lot more use able space.


----------

